# Polish Forum Moderator needed..

## masseya

We're in need of a Polish Forum Moderator.  This position requires all of the following skills or abilities:Fluent in both Enligsh and Polish languages.Very thick skin.Dedication to making the Polish forum as helpful and organized as possible.Solid knowledge and understanding of Gentoo Linux.Solid knowledge and understanding of the Gentoo Linux Support Forums.

Please do not take this position lightly.  It will be highly unrewarding and thankless 99% of the time.  However, it's a very serious responsibility and one that a some people enjoy on a regular basis.  Please send a PM to a site admin to express your interest.

----------

## Daemon42

Ok, sign me in  :Cool: 

Currently I have plenty of time, so I think I'll handle it. Also I really want to be helpful, especially for Gentoo Community  :Very Happy: 

----------

## muchar

Well, you can click me in the list too. What the heck. I'll manage it ;]

----------

## no4b

He wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Please send a PM to a site admin to express your interest.

 

...

----------

